# Install 4" meter?



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been asked to bid on swapping out one 4" meter for another one in a pump room. It's all flanged.

But the new one is longer. The 4" outgoing heads throught concrete. Their idea is to cut and thread it to length.

Suggestions? Where do you rent that type of threading equipment?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Leviathan said:


> I've been asked to bid on swapping out one 4" meter for another one in a pump room. It's all flanged.
> 
> But the new one is longer. The 4" outgoing heads throught concrete. Their idea is to cut and thread it to length.
> 
> Suggestions? Where do you rent that type of threading equipment?


 Can you use victualic?


----------



## PlumbThis1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yea what about Vic? What type of meter is it? I ask this because we need to modify about 40% of the meters on our campus due to not enough length before the meter. Dual head Neptune meters require 4 times the pipe diameter before the meter/strainer. There can be fittings before that as long as they are full port. See if you can't get them to try a Neptune T-10 I believe they make them in 4 inch. It is a Nutating Disk meter that does not need any increase in pipe length. May help if room is an issue.
Good Luck


----------



## Leviathan (Mar 14, 2010)

I looked up the Vic fittings. Nice, but can you cut 4" flush off and install it? Looks like the pipe has to be pre-fab made for vic. ?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Tell them to find another contractor that has the tools to do the job.

You are biting off more than you can chew...........


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Leviathan said:


> I've been asked to bid on swapping out one 4" meter for another one in a pump room. It's all flanged.
> 
> But the new one is longer. The 4" outgoing heads throught concrete. Their idea is to cut and thread it to length.
> 
> Suggestions? Where do you rent that type of threading equipment?


Vic. is a great system, But that is not the situation to learn in, nor is it a place to learn how to thread larger pipe.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

If you know how to weld pipe, order a 4" threaded nipple. Cut it, bevel it, weld it on. Now you have 4" threads...Or weld on a flange...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

victaulic roust-a-bout. Perfect fitting for the man with no tools.....
I have used the in certain places.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

Buy the 141 and join the plumbing trade.


----------

